# ?

## Odo

,      40- .  ,         . ³ ,        5 . 
          򳺿 ,        . 
    * Գ  (  )    .     , , , ,  .
    *                    ,        (           ).
    *   (  , , )     -  -, .
    *        , ,    , .
    *   ,            . 
       ,         .       ,        .    ,        ,              ,  .

----------


## Meladon

-

----------


## Odo

> :\
> " **    ,     \". ,     , *...*

       ?      ?

----------


## Meladon

=)

----------


## Odo

> =)

     ....       ?  Meladon

----------


## Ihor

?

----------


## Odo

> ?

    ,      .    .

----------


## RAMM

.      .
 ?

----------


## Odo

> .      .
>  ?

   , ,       ,     .        .     , , ,     ,    ,       ,   .

----------


## RAMM

> , ,       ,     .        .     , , ,     ,    ,       ,   .

  
      .
          .
 .       .
       .

  .      .

----------


## admin

,   쳺  .           (1- ),        ,              . -  ,      .

----------


## Odo

> .
>           .
>  .       .
>        .
> 
>   .      .

   

> ,   쳺  .           (1- ),        ,              . -  ,      .

       .      ,      . ³ .    ,       ,   ,    , ,             ,              .   .

----------


## admin

ͳ  ,           .      ,  ,      ,      ,     ,   .     ,          ,     ,      1,3,4  5.

----------


## Odo

> ͳ  ,           .      ,  ,      ,      ,     ,   .

     ,   Ѳ    ,   .    .

----------


## RAMM

> ,   Ѳ    ,   .    .

      ? .  .    .   .
          . 
    ,      . 
  ,    ,   .  
   . 
..   -    ,             
  1.
       -
      .
      .

----------


## Odo

> ? .  .    .   .

   . ,        ,      ( )     ,    .            . 

> .     ,      .  ,    ,   .      .

        ,        ,     . 

> ..   -    ,               1.
>        -
>       .
>       .

      ,       . 
 ,     ,   -   ,   ,              ,  ,     (   )   . ,      , ,      ,    .

----------


## **SEM**

---  !))))           !))                     (,)  (  )!!!           !!!     "   "       2-3 !

----------


## RAMM

> ,     ,   -   ,   ,              ,  ,     (   )   . ,      , ,      ,    .

          .
   ,   
 .       .

----------

...      ...   ̲ߪ (  ) ,     ..

----------


## Odo

> ...      ...   ̲ߪ (  ) ,     ..

               ,   ,      , ,  ,  , ,  ,        :     ,     ,      :    .    ,  -   (?) ?

----------

.  -   "  ,    . _"     .    :
- , , ?
:
- ,  -   ,  .
 .        ,        . :
-, , ?
:
-    ,    ."_
 
     - ""   "  "?

----------


## RAMM

> .  -   "  ,    . _"     .    :
> - , , ?
> :
> - ,  -   ,  .
>  .        ,        . :
> -, , ?
> :
> -    ,    ."_
>  
>      - ""   "  "?

      ,    .

----------


## Odo

> - ""  "  "?

      .  ,       ,       . 
   : 

> ,        : "   ,  ,   .   ,  .          ".

   

> .  -   "  ,    .

     .   ,            ,               ,       .

----------

.  ,    --. ҳ      ...       -  .   . ,       ,    ,    .    -    ....  ..         .
  ,  "      .        ?

----------


## Odo

> .  ,    --. ҳ      ...       -  .   . ,       ,    ,    .    -    ....  ..         .
>   ,  "      .        ?

   ,        ,      , ,        ,        ,      ,

----------


## Tumanna

..       ..     ,      ..
1)	   ?      ...
2)	..   , 腳     ,   , , ..( ..  )
3)	  .   ?...  ..    ?    ?     ⳅ      
4)	 .. ..   ?  ?  ?        ..       !  !  . ,    
5)	               ..      ຅ 

 -       !
   ,   ..      ,     -    ,  .. ..      ?
,  (    ),     ,   / 
  ..  , , ,       ...     ..         ..

----------

